# Anybody fancy a cheap game at Chartham Park?????



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just received a flyer from Chartham Park. Offer available Monday-Friday during September for minimum of 8 people....

18 holes and evening meal "anytime"....Â£35.00
18 holes and evening meal after 2pm....Â£25.00


----------



## Leftie (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd be up for that Rob - subject to any prior commitments.  

The afternoon option would be favourite.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a possible as well.  I'd have to ask for a few favours......  

Which day are you thinking of?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm a possible as well.  I'd have to ask for a few favours......  

Which day are you thinking of?
		
Click to expand...

A Wednesday would be easier for me, so either the 14th or 21st. Can't play on the 7th (St Mellion) or 28th (Blackmoor).
Rob


----------



## bobmac (Aug 16, 2011)

Might be up for this


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2011)

Might be up for this
		
Click to expand...

Long way to come Bob????


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2011)

I will phone them today and try to book up for the 21st if that's ok with peeps? Will let you know if I manage to get the tee times a bit later.
So far we have...

 1  SMIFFY
 2  LEFTIE???
 3  AUBURN WARRIOR???
 4  TXL???
 5  TXL's SON????
 6  GREG LINDLEY
 7  ALAN BANNISTER
 8  RAY TAYLOR
 9  KHALID SARWAR
10 NORMAN PORRITT
11 BOBMAC????

Can you lads shown above (???) confirm that this date is ok?


----------



## Leftie (Aug 17, 2011)

OK for me.

Thought you were giving up golf for a while


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2011)

OK for me.

Thought you were giving up golf for a while   

Click to expand...

That's easy for you to say, Mr 32 pointer


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Aug 17, 2011)

Rob, Wednesdays aren't the best for me but I'll see what I can do........


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2011)

Have booked for Wednesday 21st September 3 x tee slots for up to 12 players (obviously).
Â£25.00 each including a meal afterwards.
Tees are booked
2.28.
2.36.
2.44

The club are sending me a menu so will let you know the choices asap.

Anymore for anymore???
Rob


----------



## richart (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I play Smiffy ?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I play Smiffy ?
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can mate.
I need to win a fiver somewhere


----------



## Leftie (Aug 17, 2011)

That's easy for you to say, Mr 32 pointer
		
Click to expand...

  

Easy course if you can avoid the heather - which I didn't.

Heather.  Nice girl but she certainly grabs and holds your balls.

BTW, P-N has been a bit quiet recently


----------



## Leftie (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I play Smiffy ?
		
Click to expand...

Feeling a bit better now are we?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I play Smiffy ?
		
Click to expand...

Only you can answer this question.


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 17, 2011)

Any space for me?  I'll need to confirm with other half but should be ok.


----------



## richart (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I play Smiffy ?
		
Click to expand...

Feeling a bit better now are we?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully will be by September.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 17, 2011)

Smiffy.  A mate of mine from Sundridge would like to come along if there is a place free.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2011)

Any space for me?  I'll need to confirm with other half but should be ok.
		
Click to expand...

I'll put you down for now Jimboo but if you could confirm asap that would be great mate...

*
1 SMIFFY   
2 LEFTIE   
3 RICHART  
4 TXL  
5 JIMBOO  ???
6 GREG LINDLEY  
7 ALAN BANNISTER   
8 RAY TAYLOR   
9 KHALID SARWAR  
10 LEFTIES MATE FROM SUNDRIDGE  
11 JEREMY
12 AUBURN WARRIOR   ???*


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 18, 2011)

[quote
Easy course if you can avoid the heather - which I didn't.

Heather.  Nice girl but she certainly grabs and holds your balls.

BTW, P-N has been a bit quiet recently    

[/QUOTE]

Hi Roger - me and heather had words at Hankley!! 19 front 9, les on the back, she grabbed my balls, yanked them, chewed on them and spat them out!


----------



## Leftie (Aug 18, 2011)

*
1 SMIFFY   
2 LEFTIE   
3 RICHART  
4 TXL  
5 JIMBOO  ???
6 GREG LINDLEY  
7 ALAN BANNISTER   
8 RAY TAYLOR   
9 KHALID SARWAR  
10 JEFF 
11 JEREMY
12 AUBURN WARRIOR   ???*

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Smiffy


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep. I'm in.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep. I'm in.
		
Click to expand...

I'll remove the question marks for you then Jimboo!



If anybody else wants to come along, I'll most probably be able to reserve another tee time to follow on...

*
1 SMIFFY   
2 LEFTIE   
3 RICHART  
4 TXL  
5 JIMBOO 
6 GREG LINDLEY  
7 ALAN BANNISTER   
8 RAY TAYLOR   
9 KHALID SARWAR  
10 JEFF 
11 JEREMY
12 AUBURN WARRIOR   ???*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2011)

*Have now booked another tee time so if anyone else would like to come along we have room for another four players.  So we now have.....   

2.20 
2.28. 
2.36 
2.44

Â£25.00 per player including food afterwards.
Nice course, should be in terrific condition.
Bargain
*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2011)

Chartham Park have sent me the menu for the meal afterwards.
Unfortunately, we all have to choose the same so here it is, let's have your thoughts...

1. Pork sausages, creamy mash and onion gravy.
2. Lamb curry & rice served with papadoms.
3. Chicken & mushroom pie, chunky chips and peas.
4. Lasagne with mixed salad and garlic bread.
5. Chilli con carne with rice topped with cheesey nachos.
6. Battered cod with chunky chips and peas.
7. Vegetable lasagne, mixed salad & garlic bread.


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 20, 2011)

Chilli, sausages, curry and lasagne all get my vote!


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2011)

In order of preference....




			Chicken & mushroom pie, chunky chips and peas.
Pork sausages, creamy mash and onion gravy.
Lamb curry & rice served with papadoms.
Battered cod with chunky chips and peas.

Definitely  *not* lasagne
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you know Jeff's preference in due course.

Not that it makes any difference of course.  You'll be going for the chicken pie, gravy and chips I suppose


----------



## TXL (Aug 20, 2011)

My order of preference:

4. Lasagne with mixed salad and garlic bread.
6. Battered cod with chunky chips and peas.
2. Lamb curry & rice served with papadoms.
5. Chilli con carne with rice topped with cheesey nachos.
1. Pork sausages, creamy mash and onion gravy.
7. Vegetable lasagne, mixed salad & garlic bread.

Would have to abstain if the following is chosen as I am allergic to mushrooms!!

3. Chicken & mushroom pie, chunky chips and peas.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2011)

Jeff's choice is 

1.  Fish and chips
2.  Lasange


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2011)

Jeff's choice is 

1.  Fish and chips
2.  Lasange
		
Click to expand...

Lamb curry it is then


Parp! Parp!


----------



## TXL (Aug 21, 2011)

Jeff's choice is 

1.  Fish and chips
2.  Lasange
		
Click to expand...

Lamb curry it is then


Parp! Parp!
     

Click to expand...

Good job the meal is *after* the golf


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2011)

Not that it makes any difference of course.  You'll be going for the chicken pie, gravy and chips I suppose   

Click to expand...

Nope. I don't like mushrooms either...  

Now if it had been chicken and ham that would have been different.
I've had the fish there before. Didn't rate it much.


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope. I don't like mushrooms either...  

Now if it had been chicken and ham that would have been different.
I've had the fish there before. Didn't rate it much.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that one.  Don't like mushrooms and can't eat fish!

However if fish is the choice I'll be fine, as long as I can  swap mine for more chips


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2011)

Lasagne seems the safest option, followed by fish and chips. No mushrooms for me either.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2011)

Lasagne seems the safest option, followed by fish and chips. No mushrooms for me either.
		
Click to expand...

What, with Leftie saying "Defintely NOT lasagne" above????
    

I think a drop of the old ruby murray will go down a treat


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2011)

Lasagne seems the safest option, followed by fish and chips. No mushrooms for me either.
		
Click to expand...

What, with Leftie saying "Defintely NOT lasagne" above????
    

Just my choices, and safe as in I might make it through the night. 

Click to expand...


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 12, 2011)

Smiffy, please remove the question marks from my name - I'm a definite!!!

May I ask to be one of the last out - I have things to do in the morning...  

Many thanks for organising.

AW


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 12, 2011)

Smiffy, please remove the question marks from my name - I'm a definite!!!

May I ask to be one of the last out - I have things to do in the morning...  

Many thanks for organising.

AW
		
Click to expand...

Will do AW.
Greg Lindley can't make it after all so we're now down to 11. If anyone else would like to come along please let me know.

*
1 SMIFFY   
2 LEFTIE   
3 RICHART  
4 TXL  
5 JIMBOO 
6 AUBERN WARRIOR 
7 ALAN BANNISTER 
8 RAY TAYLOR   
9 KHALID SARWAR  
10 JEFF 
11 JEREMY*


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 13, 2011)

A late start would be appreciated for me, too, if poss. Gotta work in the morning!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2011)

Got the 12th again now. Alan Bannister is bringing a mate along. 3 nice 4 balls.


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2011)

3 nice 4 balls.
		
Click to expand...

I will reserve judgement until I see who I am playing with.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 13, 2011)

You, TXL, Jeff and me will make an unbeatable team.  

Well, maybe Alan or Ray instead of me, but you get my drift ....


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd like to play with someone who can remember my name for the full 18 holes....


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd like to play with someone who can remember my name for the full 18 holes....  

Click to expand...

Consider it done Gloria


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2011)

May I ask to be one of the last out - I have things to do in the morning...  
AW
		
Click to expand...





			A late start would be appreciated for me, too, if poss. Gotta work in the morning!
		
Click to expand...

I'll put you two in the last group out then OK?
Just try to get to the club by 2.15 at the latest if you can..... 



2.28
ALAN BANNISTER 
ALAN BANNISTERS MATE  
KHALID SARWAR  
RAY TAYLOR 

2.36
LEFTIE
JEFF 
RICHART
JEREMY 

2.44
TXL  
SMIFFY
JIMBOO
AUBURN WARRIOR [/b]


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2011)

You, TXL, Jeff and me will make an unbeatable team.  

Well, maybe Alan or Ray instead of me, but you get my drift ....
		
Click to expand...


    Don't expect any friendly chat from me.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 14, 2011)

2.44
TXL  
SMIFFY
JIMBOO
AUBURN WARRIOR [/b]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!!!

We've got one week to sort this - my name's Dave.

Not Steve.  

Or Gloria.  

Or Horatio.....


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2011)

I can never remember names, so don't use them. Just call everyone a knob so they don't get offended.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I can never remember names, so don't use them. Just call everyone a knob so they don't get offended.  

Click to expand...

But we'll still need to differentiate between ourselves.

Shall we use 'lesser knob', greater knob, supreme knob, etc?


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2011)

I can never remember names, so don't use them. Just call everyone a knob so they don't get offended.  

Click to expand...

But we'll still need to differentiate between ourselves.

Shall we use 'lesser knob', greater knob, supreme knob, etc?  

Click to expand...

Did you have anyone in mind for supreme knob ?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I can never remember names, so don't use them. Just call everyone a knob so they don't get offended.  

Click to expand...

But we'll still need to differentiate between ourselves.

Shall we use 'lesser knob', greater knob, supreme knob, etc?  

Click to expand...

Did you have anyone in mind for supreme knob ?   

Click to expand...

Quite possibly one member of our 'gang'.....


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2011)

*Have nabbed a slightly earlier tee time to make sure we get round with sufficient light.
We now have a very attractive young lady playing with us, so the confirmed times (and groupings) look like this.....  

2.20 
LEFTIE
JEFF
RICHART
JEREMY

2.28 
SMIFFY
AUBURN WARRIOR
JIMBOO
TXL

2.36 
ALAN BANNISTER
RAY TAYLOR
KHALID SARWAR
VERY ATTRACTIVE YOUNG LADY

I will be at the club by 1.30 as I will have a spot of lunch there. If you could try to be there by 2.00 at the latest, that would be great.
Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2011)

We've got one week to sort this - my name's Dave.

Not Steve.  

Or Gloria.  

Or Horatio.....  

Click to expand...

OK Paul, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2011)

We now have a very attractive young lady playing with us, so the confirmed times (and groupings) look like this.....  

2.20 
LEFTIE
JEFF
RICHART
JEREMY

2.28 
SMIFFY
AUBURN WARRIOR
JIMBOO
TXL

2.36 
ALAN BANNISTER
RAY TAYLOR
KHALID SARWAR
VERY ATTRACTIVE YOUNG LADY


Rob[/b]
		
Click to expand...

I note you have put as much distance between me and the Very Atractive Young Lady Rob.   

Jeremy says he is looking forward to the day, but I haven't told him we are playing with the 'old boy' yet.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2011)

I note you have put as much distance between me and the Very Atractive Young Lady Rob.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't let you anywhere near our cat Geezer


----------



## TXL (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you sure that putting Ray and _those shoes_ in the same group as the Very Atractive Young Lady is a good idea Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you sure that putting Ray and _those shoes_ in the same group as the Very Atractive Young Lady is a good idea Rob?  

Click to expand...

He's got a new pair now. Same shoes, but in dark blue. A little more subdued. I think he will behave himself. She has got the measure of him.
Did I mention that she's very attractive?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't beat around the bush Smiffy is she a looker?



Chris


----------



## Leftie (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't beat around the bush Smiffy is she a looker?



Chris
		
Click to expand...


" Alan Bannister is bringing a mate along. Nice 4 balls."

Does that answer your question?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2011)

" Alan Bannister is bringing a mate along. Nice 4 balls."

Does that answer your question? 
  





 

Click to expand...



Wish I could be there to see !


Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't beat around the bush Smiffy is she a looker?



Chris
		
Click to expand...

Well, I would


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't beat around the bush Smiffy is she a looker?



Chris
		
Click to expand...

Well, I would
		
Click to expand...


Not too sure that answers my question!!!


Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't beat around the bush Smiffy is she a looker?



Chris
		
Click to expand...

Well, I would
		
Click to expand...


Not too sure that answers my question!!!


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Oh I am quite fussy Chris


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't beat around the bush Smiffy is she a looker?



Chris
		
Click to expand...

Well, I would
		
Click to expand...



Not too sure that answers my question!!!


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Oh I am quite fussy Chris


Click to expand...




Can you please define "quite"  

Chris


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2011)

Rob I have probably missed this somewhere, but did we decide on menu, and do we need a jacket and tie ?


----------



## Leftie (Sep 16, 2011)

Probably no and no (although Smiffy may have unilaterally agreed on menu  )


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2011)

Rob I have probably missed this somewhere, but did we decide on menu, and do we need a jacket and tie ?
		
Click to expand...

Based on the PM's I got regarding the food, I went with the curry and rice mate. Parp parp ....    


No jacket and tie required. Just change of shoes and we're good to go.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2011)

Weather forecast looking good for Wednesday. Dry day, some sunshine, with light(ish) winds. 
Looking forward to it. I'll be there from about 1.30. 
I had thought to get there a bit earlier and warm up on the range...but it soon passed.


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking forward to tomorrow! Just looking at the course map... are we playing off the whites?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking forward to tomorrow! Just looking at the course map... are we playing off the whites?
		
Click to expand...

I hope so...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2011)

Looking forward to tomorrow! Just looking at the course map... are we playing off the whites?
		
Click to expand...





			I hope so...
		
Click to expand...

If you ask the starter he'll tell you that you can't. Reserved for members only.
So what we do is tee off the yellow on the 1st, and then swap to whites from the 2nd hole onwards.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2011)

*Stop fecking raining!!!!!!*


----------



## chris661 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Stop fecking raining!!!!!!* 

       

Click to expand...

You wanna see it here fella, it has been hammerin down for the last two hours and shows no sign of stopping. Was hoping to slip away and play in the midweek open


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2011)

*Stop fecking raining!!!!!!* 

       

Click to expand...

You wanna see it here fella, it has been hammerin down for the last two hours and shows no sign of stopping. Was hoping to slip away and play in the midweek open 

Click to expand...

According to the websites, it's supposed to brighten up soon


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2011)

*Stop fecking raining!!!!!!* 

       

Click to expand...

Just a bit of drizzle here.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2011)

None at all in Folkestone, will try to get 9 holes in later.

Wanted to do this meet but had a game arranged, now the 2 other guys cant play till after 3pm - bugger!


Chris


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2011)

Sun now out here, and hopefully moving towards Chartham which is 50 miles away.


----------



## TXL (Sep 21, 2011)

Many thanks for arranging the golf & curry today Rob. As I said to you at the end of the round, you cannot beat good company on a course and having Dave (AuburnWarrior), Jim (Jimboo) and yourself for "teammates" made for a fun afternoon. Many thanks guys!


----------



## Leftie (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks as always Smiffy for organising yet another successful day.

btw, who was the joker who suggested playing off the back tees? 

Oh.  And well played.  No, not you.  TXL, Jimbo and AW.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Rob for sorting out the day, and the curry was great.  Hope you like your new bag. Really enjoyed the course, even if my golf went to pot after the first two holes. Good to see James again as well.

Thanks to Roger(Leftie) Jeff and Jeremy for their company. It is nice to be the youngest in a fourball for a change. Making us old boys play off the whites was very mean though.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 21, 2011)

..................... scores????


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2011)

..................... scores????
		
Click to expand...

We had a "team" event where the four scores were totalled.
Alans team came third with 122 points, Lefties came second with 125 points and my team came first with 127 points.
All I know that in my team, TXL had 36 points, Auburn Warrior had 35, Jimboo had 31 and I padded us out with a scintilating 25...   

Playing total crap at the moment. Looking forward to the winters break.


Good day though, weather was ok in the end, shirt sleeves. Course wasn't in bad nick but the greens were well bobbly. Lamb curry at the end was cushty. The meat was really tender.
Got home, completely knackered. Missus had done me a nice mug of hot chocolate, knocked that back and the next thing I know she's waking me up to go to bed...


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 22, 2011)

Great day with great company!  Thanks for organising Rob.

The only downside was the bobbly greens, but apart from that the course was fantastic.

Learnt a bit about my own game too - I need to concentrate more on alignment - definitely one of my weaknesses!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 22, 2011)

Many thanks Rob for organising - another great day.

Good to see James and catch up with Rog, Anthony, etc - all good.

TXL had three class birdies out there - he made the game look easy.

On the subject of birdies - Rob, I'm suprised you've not mentioned your fantastic birdie on the 17th....


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2011)

On the subject of birdies - Rob, I'm suprised you've not mentioned your fantastic birdie on the 17th....  

Click to expand...

I was too overcome by the rest of the dross Dave....    

Hate that bloody hole. It's always been my "nemesis" at Chartham Park.
The number of times I've been playing really well around there and blobbed that bloody hole, yet I birdie it for the first ever time on Wednesday after playing complete and utter garbage for the rest of the round. 
It was playing a lot longer off the back tee, don't think I have ever played it from there before. After watching your iron shot fly majestically towards the green, I knew that I didn't have an iron in  *my* bag that would make the trip on Wednesday.....not the way I was striking the ball. So I put my 4 iron away and choked down on my trusty 5 wood. The highlight of an otherwise crap day.
Company was good though, we had a laugh or two.
But the less said about my golf the better I'm afraid.


----------

